# mansfield tank bolts



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

Just set a new mansfield toilet today 130-160. I can't believe the new tank bolt design they have come out with to replace the old ones. Unfortunatly I can't find the new design on their website to put up on here. Just curious if anyone else has seen these peices of junk.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

mansfield has gone to far downhill.
just say no.

i have seen them. i get to go back and put in masterplumber repair part tank bolts because the finish comes off and look gross in the bowl.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

i just don't understand how they can use plastic nuts.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

no one else has seen these?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

fhrace said:


> i just don't understand how they can use plastic nuts.


 Kohler had plastic tank to bowl nuts for a while.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I haven't seen the Mansfield, but I've used Gerber's plastic tank-to-bowl nuts for a long time.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plastic tank-to-bowl bolts? That just sounds wrong.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Post some damn pictures!


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

here are some pictures of that new mansfield tank bolts that they are sending


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I put one in the other day. I acutally called Mansfield WHILE I was putting the toilet in. (for a friend) They assured me that the plastic nuts will break the tank or bowl before they strip  I asked them why they thought the plastic nuts were "stronger or better" than the stainless steel bolts they used to use. They said it would be faster for professionals to install the tanks.....I say BS! They claim that the bolts have a special thread design that doesnt put outward stress on the nuts....something to that effect. 

For the life of me I cannot understand why they would spend money doing research and design trying to improve something like a tank bolt.

I always use a craftsman 1/2" x 9/16" offset ratcheting wrench to install toilets. The 9/16" works nice for the bowl bolts and the 1/2" works for the tank bolts....Until now! Not sure what size these high tech plastic bolts are.

Oh, and they actually give torque specs for the nuts! I believe they put a small piece of paper in the bag with the bolts. Make sure you bring along your torque wrench!


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

The only way I found that works for me anyways is to take a crescent wrench and use each each prong on it to hit each of the wings and turn it that way. As far as the torque wrench thing goes I dont understand that. The stupid hex part on the bottom seems to get rounded pretty fast.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

i like them


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I throw away more new close couple bolts than I like to think about. All of those plated junk ass ones, and replace them with solid brass. 

The manufacturers that include a plated steel bolt with their water closets should be banned from selling their products for a year. That would teach them a lesson. It is illegal to install a steel bolt. The code say's so.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

rex said:


> i like them


Man of many words? Care to tell us why?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I throw away more new close couple bolts than I like to think about. All of those plated junk ass ones, and replace them with solid brass.
> 
> The manufacturers that include a plated steel bolt with their water closets should be banned from selling their products for a year. That would teach them a lesson. It is illegal to install a steel bolt. The code say's so.


 Wolverine brass has a good tank bolt. I like how you think:thumbsup:


----------



## LAP (Jan 31, 2010)

Not shipping a toilet with solid brass bolts is a joke. And that BS about being faster to install is just that, BS.

Anyone install any of the new Moen roman tub valves lately? What a makeover on those, I used to really like their RT valves but now they are lighter than aluminum. Unfortunatly many of the plumbing product we have trusted are going downhill in quality fast.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

smells like a marketing gimmick to me, because not they're set up to release the "new mansfield tank wrench" that fits their junk perfectly. I personally chuck their crappy setup and use my own brass bolts.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

I put in a mansfield alto today,been a long time h.o. wanted a el cheapo
so i get the mansfield alto and the tank nuts and bolts were s.s. not plastic,the tank lid had a residue mark on it like dryed up plaster wall patch and did not seat on the tank correctly:furious:,didn't mansfield get bought out a few years ago by an over seas company from china was it?


----------



## jc60618 (Jan 24, 2010)

Am currently working on a 6 story apartment building. We are installing Gerber Maxwell toilets and the tanks come with brass bolts and plastic nuts. They work well_ I finish them off with my small channel locks._


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

jc60618 said:


> Am currently working on a 6 story apartment building. We are installing Gerber Maxwell toilets and the tanks come with brass bolts and plastic nuts. They work well_ I finish them off with my small channel locks._


 Those are ok. I prefer to replace the plastic nuts with brass, though


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

jc60618 said:


> Am currently working on a 6 story apartment building. We are installing Gerber Maxwell toilets and the tanks come with brass bolts and plastic nuts. They work well_ I finish them off with my small channel locks._


 I have not installed a Mansfield toilet in quiet a while mostly cause the supply house quit carrying them. And I refuse to buy a fixture from the box stores.

I do though,like the design of the Gerber tank bolts with the plastic nuts with one exception. Sometimes the nut will not finger tighten easily. Instead, you have to crank down on it really hard, like the threads won't take or something. But for the most part, they will spin on easily till they bottom out. Then you can finish up with an 8 inch crescent.


----------

